# 28 or 30 backs?????



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I just sold my 28 backs so IM in the market for new tires.. 

Going on an 07 outty 800 with just the normal goodies HMF, PC3, 09 intake. IM also running a pipe lift in the front 

The 28s I could sping them with no problems.. And I went through 95% of holes I attempted with little to no work 

THe 30x9 would be a totally new ballgame to me.. 

Any sugestions on what I should do? 

Its a small amount of $$$$$ differnece in the two so price dont really matter 

Will I need any other lift for hte 30s.. Ive read the pipe lift in front is fine and I dont need anything in the back

These are just gonna be my weekend mudding tires:haha:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If you know you can turn the 28s and go most anywhere you want then stick with what you've already proven that works. The 30s would give you another inch of ground clearance, but a lil bigger tire makes it just a lil easier to break somethin if you keep riding like your on 28s. On the other hand, if it were me, I'd go for the 30s just cuz I like having BIG! >>>if you can adjust your riding style to the larger tires (at least till you get used to them) then I see no reason why not to get them, just keep in mind....belts, cv joints, and axles....lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If your not going to race any and going to leave your clutching stock...stick with the 28x10x12's. Why did you sale them? If your going to race The 30x9x14's are nice...I would have call Adam at QSC and get you a nice kit from him that you can get by with both riding and racing on. If you wanting to ride and race both you will break less with the 28x10's.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark
Ansa Yo phone Boy when I call..Glad I wasnt Publishers Clearing House trying to call Ya or something..

It looks like IM gonna be stuck at work the rest of my wife on weekends there are any events.

How will the 28x10 do in a place such as southern ridge?

Only reason IM leaning towards the 30s is because the size but then again I really dont see any benfit to them.. Tread is the same, yes they are taller but they just weigh more which leads to more Scrap breaking and wearing out.. 

IM just afraid if I buy another set of 28s Im gonna wish I had went bigger

Argh What to do what to do..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

CanAmChris said:


> Mark
> Ansa Yo phone Boy when I call..Glad I wasnt Publishers Clearing House trying to call Ya or something..
> 
> It looks like IM gonna be stuck at work the rest of my wife on weekends there are any events.
> ...


I seen you called...my phone was in my truck for two days...lol.

They will do fine unless you blow them out. for race I think you would do better with the 30x9x14's with a QSC mudder kit. Even though your motor is stock I am afraid you will blow the 28's out from under you in the pit when you race. If it was mine I would get the 30x9x14's. They will fit with your pipe lift...atleast I have seen some on Outlanders with a pipe lift.


----------

